

P2P vs. the Cloud - Maro
http://bytepawn.com/2008/08/16/p2p-vs-the-cloud/

======
swombat
Spot on.

Also, all those people who feel that Cloud Computing has "failed" just because
of some high-profile failures seem to completely miss the point that the
promise of cloud computing isn't 100% uptime (though it gets closer to that
than most other hosting providers), but easily scalable, cheap infrastructure.

------
axod
When a buzzword looks like it may fail, add on another buzzword!!

Cloud computing = out.

P2P cloud computing = in! yey

~~~
Maro
Well, cloud computing is definitely a buzzword, but it's far from being out -
check out some SIGMOD 2008 papers.

------
mooneater
Peers might not just be clients. P2P between servers or even datacenters might
work well.

~~~
Maro
Yes, actually, Facebook uses a P2P architecture, but their peers are running
on their own computers in their own datacenter. In this article, when I say
peer, I'm referring to nodes running on outside computers.

------
tectonic
I thought this was a well thought-out article. Thanks for posting it.

~~~
Maro
It's a reply to another article that was posted here on HN a few hours ago,
that I thought is worth "debunking". Thanks.

